# t-slim x2



## CosmicHedgehog (Dec 23, 2018)

Hey all, Does anyone know if we will ever get the T-slim in the uk or if it is here already. Maybe Diabetes UK know?  I'm currently on the dexcom g5 but am just about to swap over to the G6. I follow lots of people from america and they have the t-slim x2 with basal IQ with G6 connected to it.. much like the new medtronic but it works with dexcom . I would love to be able to use that kind of tech.. wishful thinking but still would be good to know if it's ever likely to be an option.


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 23, 2018)

CosmicHedgehog said:


> Hey all, Does anyone know if we will ever get the T-slim in the uk or if it is here already. Maybe Diabetes UK know?  I'm currently on the dexcom g5 but am just about to swap over to the G6. I follow lots of people from america and they have the t-slim x2 with basal IQ with G6 connected to it.. much like the new medtronic but it works with dexcom . I would love to be able to use that kind of tech.. wishful thinking but still would be good to know if it's ever likely to be an option.


Welcome Cosmic Hedgehog, Now although I have been type 1 for more than 10 years, reading your post is like trying to make out a foreign language.  Sorry I can’t help.  Can you clarify what the terms you are using are.  Is t-slim x2 a pen, pump, needle ?


----------



## grovesy (Dec 23, 2018)

I believe it is an Insulin Pump.


----------



## CosmicHedgehog (Dec 23, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> Welcome Cosmic Hedgehog, Now although I have been type 1 for more than 10 years, reading your post is like trying to make out a foreign language.  Sorry I can’t help.  Can you clarify what the terms you are using are.  Is t-slim x2 a pen, pump, needle ?


Lol sorry i forget not everyone knows what i waffle on about  The t -slim x2 is a pump. Its approved in america and in australia and had heard rumours it might be made available here in the uk. Thanks for the welcome.. although i've been here for years  i was hoping someone from DUK might know if it will be approved for the UK. I'm already using a dexcom like many others, It would make sense to give people the option to use a pump that links with the dexcom.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 23, 2018)

Have you checked with INPUT?


----------



## trophywench (Dec 24, 2018)

It got its CE Mark in Sept 2018 - apparently.  Maker is Tandem, and it gives this info on their website.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 24, 2018)

CosmicHedgehog said:


> Lol sorry i forget not everyone knows what i waffle on about  The t -slim x2 is a pump. Its approved in america and in australia and had heard rumours it might be made available here in the uk. Thanks for the welcome.. although i've been here for years  i was hoping someone from DUK might know if it will be approved for the UK. I'm already using a dexcom like many others, It would make sense to give people the option to use a pump that links with the dexcom.


I don't think Duk would tell you anything new ? Thanks for letting us know CosmicHedgehog


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 31, 2018)

There are a couple of people on Twitter using it in the UK, though I’m not sure if it’s in general release yet.

It’s certainly one I’m watching with interest. Particularly the ability to upgrade the pump firmware/software remotely without needing to upgrade the pump itself.


----------



## Mossy99 (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi, 
My DSN said that it should be available in September this year. 
I'm currently on Animas vibe and able to move over to Medtronic very soon but my DSN advised me to wait until September and go for the T-slimx2. Mainly due to DEXCOM being able to link with the slim. I have been able to prolong the Dexcom sensors and reuse the transmitters thus making it cheaper as a self funder.


----------



## PaulO (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi, I'm in a similar situation to you, I have an Animas Vibe and use Dexcom G6 sensors (self funded). I would like to have the option of theTandem t-slim x2 pump as the US reviews seem very positive. Here's what I've found; a distributor has recently been appointed for the UK. They are Air Liquide Homecare, they have put up a very brief page on their website. I spoke with them 3 weeks ago, they were going to have their first visit to the pump clinic at my hospital the following week. I have an appointment at my clinic in April and I'm looking forward to discussing how the t-slim fit into their plans.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 19, 2019)

Good luck PaulO & welcome


----------



## jimspry (Jan 20, 2020)

hopefully looking for some advice???
I have been using the T:slim x2 for three months now (started Oct 2019) and have several concerns about it.
Firstly, my pump always shows a zero insulin-on-board (IOB) a few hours after my bolus dose(s) run out. This worries my since I presume the pump is continuously injecting units for the basal rate, so shouldn't there ALWAYS be something there, no matter how small? Even if it is only a 'drop' per hour, and if that 'drop' lasts a few hours, then how can it give it show a reading of zero IOB?
This worries me - is the basal rate NOT included in the IOB figure - is it just showing the bolus figures - which means I am inserting EXTRA insulin unnecessarily, OR,
is the pump not working correctly somehow?
Can anyone help me with this please?  This worries me as a new pump user, after years of using pens.
Thanks - Jim


----------



## trophywench (Jan 20, 2020)

IOB on all pumps only refer to boluses or corrections Jim - not to basal insulin.  It assumes we've done the necessary basal BG testing to ensure the basal dose is smack on.  

When calculating a bolus or correction dose, any shortfall or extra insulin hanging around will be revealed by the BG reading, without which my pump always asks me if I want to test my BG before it does the calculation for the carbs I've entered.  If I can't be bothered to test (eg when deciding to have a bit of fruit after the main course and knowing the bolus dose I need anyway cos at 1u to 10g it's hardly difficult LOL) I just do a manual bolus on the pump.

No idea what is available on the T-slim as my hospital is joined at the hip to Roche!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 20, 2020)

That’s exactly the sort of behaviour that I would expect @jimspry - I don’t think there is anything wrong with your pump.

Different manufacturers identify IOB differently, but it never includes basal on any pump I’ve seen.

You will probably find there’s a section in the handset handBOOK which discusses IoB and how it is calculated.

Hope that helps


----------



## trophywench (Jan 21, 2020)

More likely to be in the hand book Mike!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 23, 2020)

trophywench said:


> More likely to be in the hand book Mike!



Haha! Oops. 

Well spotted


----------

